# Moma Brinks tv stand



## Brink (Oct 17, 2012)

Live edge black walnut and repurposed school desk frames.


----------



## DomInick (Oct 17, 2012)

That's beautiful. Well done brink. 
I like the look of the wood with the old iron. 
Bowties are cool to.


----------



## txpaulie (Oct 17, 2012)

Mission accomplished!

Very well done!

I've got some old iron bench parts hangin' around someplace, might just have to dig 'em out...

Thanks!

p


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

That's just awesome brink, really like the cast iron desk parts. I dig your router plane too, I keep looking for one at garage sales and estate sales, I would love to find an old one.


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 18, 2012)

What can I say, other than Wow!! Your work always blows me away. Awesome stuff.


----------



## Brink (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks for the nice comments, everyone. 

This was a fun little project, the only constraint was it had to be done last weekend.

The only thing plugged in was my lighting and radio. 



[attachment=12246]

Cross cutting with my Dads Sandvik saw.



[attachment=12247]

Skewed tenon. (the writing surface tilts back slightly, the shelf was level. This is how I got both on the same plane)



[attachment=12248]



[attachment=12249]



[attachment=12250]

Pieces assemble to the frame with sliding dovetails, so much fun :)


----------



## Brink (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks, again for the nice comments.



[attachment=12315]

Pic from the movie "Blackboard jungle" thought it was a movie about primates, then I saw the classroom desks.


----------



## firemedic (Oct 23, 2012)

Awesome! I really like it!

Oh, but T Mac says you have to fill the cracks with 5 min epoxy, hahaha

I'm going run and hide now!


----------



## Brink (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah, he's always using words to say stuff.


----------



## firemedic (Oct 23, 2012)

Brink said:


> Yeah, he's always using words to say stuff.



:lolol::lolol::lolol:


----------

